# Should i go for Nokia 5800XM or Samsung Jet S8000



## mack1983 (Jul 27, 2009)

I was about to buy 5800 XM but recently came across Samsung jet on net.
If we ignore the price difference. which mobile is best.
i require a touch screen and ok music phone.

please give me your suggestions....


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 27, 2009)

1.both phone have 4k price difference
2.look and feel wise samsung jet is much better
3. 5800 is a smart phone
4. even if jet have 800mhz processor its slow..dont know y...but videos show that
5. sound of 5800 is better
6. screen of jet is oled and better resolution much better

now u decide what u need

I would have gone for 5800 eye closed if it didnt look soo cheap


----------



## raj_in (Jul 27, 2009)

mayb u can wait for the nokia 5530XM


----------



## mack1983 (Jul 27, 2009)

can't wait now for any future model.

will be purchasing either of them tomm. thats why asking you guys for suggestions.
1.) which one of them is good for video and musicplay.
2.) Touch screen response.
3.) which is better for overall UI experience


----------



## raj_in (Jul 27, 2009)

i think very few guys here hav used the samsung jet so u really not going to get much from here,,,,,,,,,,
u shd visit *www.gsmarena.com/samsung_s8000_jet-reviews-2835.php
for user review & read a few,,,,,,,
video playback surely has to be the jet
music surely nokia
touch response on paper samsung
again on paper samsung

so samsung shd hav the edge but it cost more,,,,,,,,,
hope it helps


----------



## desiibond (Jul 27, 2009)

Isn't LG Viewty a much better than these two?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 27, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Isn't LG Viewty a much better than these two?



LG viewty....dont tell me

at least u should write viewty smart.....


----------



## max_demon (Jul 27, 2009)

if you want  i have one Nokia 5800XM Phone that i am willing to sell for 14.5k shipped , it is brand new and completely sealed in box .


----------



## mack1983 (Jul 27, 2009)

getting a new one for 16k with bill in Delhi.


----------



## kunalkkkk (Jul 27, 2009)

If u want good camera ,stylish phone, go for ,Samsung Jet S8000.but some limitations r there in jet software.
5800xm camera not so great, but its smart phone, u can make many changes ,can install themes,software etc.
Decide according to ur need.


----------



## max_demon (Jul 27, 2009)

how about 14.5k ?


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 28, 2009)

In terms of music playback 5800 have no competition among touchscreen.

I honestly dont understand the concept of jet . Great hardware that could easily power winmo or android is wasted with samsungs subpar os.

If you need
Touchscreen + multimedia = 5800
or
touchscreen + flaunt value = htc.

Btw , even though let have better screen , i'll take 5800 for video because being a smartphone it'll offer more flexibility in terms of video playback.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 28, 2009)

Tamoghno said:


> In terms of music playback 5800 have no competition among touchscreen.
> 
> I honestly dont understand the concept of jet . Great hardware that could easily power winmo or android is wasted with samsungs subpar os.
> 
> ...



OK so I just read the review of jet on phonearena.com
It says jet is very snappy..it can handle avi videos upto resolution of 720...it have good camera...good sound....poor video recording...nice build but attracts fingerprint
they gave it 9/10


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 28, 2009)

Just got the Jet. Its simply awesome. I recommend this phone over any other crappy touch phone out there.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 28, 2009)

Jet doesn't have any 3.5mm jack right?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 28, 2009)

it have 3.5mm jack and usb charger...

@dreamcatcher...howz the speed man...what I saw in videos it seem slow..but review tells us that its fast...what do u feel


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 28, 2009)

Its super fast and super slick. Indoor cam quality sucks though.


----------



## mack1983 (Jul 28, 2009)

@dreamcatcher 
how do you find Jet in comparison to 5800XM.


----------



## raj_in (Jul 28, 2009)

how much did the jet cost u????


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 28, 2009)

OMG ,DREAMY BOUGHT SOMETHING NON-SE ! ! !  I THOUGHT YOU'RE GONNA GET W995 ! !

( sorry for caps on , but couldn't resist my excitement )


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 28, 2009)

Price in kolkata-21,100


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 28, 2009)

Battery life-Superb. 
Touchscreen-Superb
Camera-Average(dissapointing really)
apps-Nothing at all
Games-Nothing at all
Virtual keypad-Superb
  Anything else?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 28, 2009)

Howz is video recording...i read somewhere that its recording is poor...

and video playback....can we just copy any avi and play it without tension


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah me too interested in video playback . Can it handle xvid/divx support (like 'axxo' movies) ? Or flv ?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 29, 2009)

Dint try flv videos, but tried divx/xvid and it plaed like a charm. Just drag and drop.It plays it without any hassles.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 3, 2009)

Nokia 5800 Only Play 3GP,MP4 Video By Default if You want to play avi files Download Smartmovie player. I have 5800 with new version this version is solved my hanging problem and UI is much faster has any one tried this new 5800 software version
*mobonoid.com/2009/07/the-nokia-5800-hits-v30-faster-more-free-ram/


----------

